# Fat Jax 12/2-3/17 Rig Report



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Fat Jax is washed and back in its house







Ended up the trip with 20 Blackfin Tuna (10-15 Lbs ea.) so about 200 Lbs of chum  We did hook into a could much larger Tuna, but the hooks pulled (#theonethatgotaway) lol Sharks out there were few, I only got Sharked once (so I guess the final count was 20.5 Tuna) Weather was great until the trip home, 90 plus miles straight into a 3-4 foot head sea spaced just so the entire boat fell into the trough of every third wave set. That just pounded us like bruised marshmallows (picture that…







)…. I’m going to feel this for a few days….:whistling: I LOVE going to the #oilrigs, so the pounding was worth it in the end…. Great to spend some time with my Brother. :thumbup:Now, I’ll get the chum made over the next few weeks and make another run later this winter or early spring…. #tunafishing

The water was as clean and clear as I can remember seeing it. I'm sure it was blue, but the cloud cover wouldn't allow it to show its true color and beauty...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

DANG!!! Nice job Jim! It's time you get the go pro going and post some vids.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

That one hell of a chum run.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Good trip Jim! Let me know if you need any human help to eat that delicious "chum!"


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Excellent catch, sucks about the sea conditions, bet that hurt like hell!


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Had a blast with you brother. Let me know when you want to beat me up again. I'm sore. As always thanks. I might have got the first one but you out fished me. never happen again.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> DANG!!! Nice job Jim! It's time you get the go pro going and post some vids.


I spend a lot of time on editing the videos... I had it along, but with the action and me trying to fish too, just didn't use it... I would like to get some videos of something besides the Shark Fishing though.... someday maybe... 



O-SEA-D said:


> That one hell of a chum run.


I will need another run (or 3,4 or 5) like that. I go through a good bit with the Charter biz... 



FenderBender said:


> Good trip Jim! Let me know if you need any human help to eat that delicious "chum!"


Remember our first time out there? we left about 9 o'clock at night and that was about 9 or 10 years ago., we only got one little blackfin, if I remember right. we lost a cedar plug first off around the MP255.... wham "welcome to rig fishing...." ... Josh, how time flies.... 



The Hired Hand said:


> Had a blast with you brother. Let me know when you want to beat me up again. I'm sore. As always thanks. I might have got the first one but you out fished me. never happen again.


mark, I'll take you along every time you can go. I know I was ready to sell the boat Sunday afternoon.... but.... ha ha I may hang on to it for a while.... Love to spend time and fish with you.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Remember our first time out there? we left about 9 o'clock at night and that was about 9 or 10 years ago., we only got one little blackfin, if I remember right. we lost a cedar plug first off around the MP255.... wham "welcome to rig fishing...." ... Josh, how time flies...




Yeah that was a fun trip, got me hooked! I remember being wiped out on the way back in and you were cool as a cucumber, wide awake. I asked you the longest you'd ever stayed awake and you told me something like 5 days. That's when you start hallucinating and smelling colors! 

Time does fly, since then you've helped me sell a house, buy a house, I've had 3 kids... I miss fishing out deep on the regular but I'll be back teaching my little ones one day. I still try to go once a year so keep me posted if you ever need crew for another chum run.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Yeah that was a fun trip, got me hooked! I remember being wiped out on the way back in and you were cool as a cucumber, wide awake. I asked you the longest you'd ever stayed awake and you told me something like 5 days. That's when you start hallucinating and smelling colors!
> 
> Time does fly, since then you've helped me sell a house, buy a house, I've had 3 kids... I miss fishing out deep on the regular but I'll be back teaching my little ones one day. I still try to go once a year so keep me posted if you ever need crew for another chum run.


lol ha ha I remember that night well. I'll get you back out there my friend. if you ever need anything, you know my number...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

nice trip, jim
if you need a good gaffer......welll....uh:thumbup:
lol

jack


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice trip!

Which color tastes best lol


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Which rig is thAt in the pic Jim.still an awesome trip. You'll get the yellabacks next time.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

floorman1 said:


> Which rig is thAt in the pic Jim.still an awesome trip. You'll get the yellabacks next time.


Good morning, that's the Ram Powell.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing report & pix.
quite the trip.
catch 'em up.


----------

